

What's it like to have a 150 IQ? Is life really super easy? - larrys
http://www.quora.com/Whats-it-like-to-have-a-150-IQ-Is-life-really-super-easy?share=1

======
joshu
The notion of there being a single kind of intelligence, and thus a single
score measuring it, is so hopelessly archaic.

~~~
danieltillett
IQ (g) is just a statistical correlation between different specialised
intelligences. It is very useful as it allows you to predict, knowing a
persons g, how they are likely to perform on a range of tasks. Treat it as a
tool.

~~~
rdc12
That is the cultural problem with IQ thou, people tend to conflate it with
general intelligence

------
rdc12
All this seems to show is that people don't understand what IQ tests

------
danieltillett
It is super easy to get sidetracked.

